
Kaspersky Sues Trump Administration for Banning Its Software - chaosmachine
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/12/18/571710070/russia-based-kaspersky-lab-sues-trump-administration-for-banning-its-software
======
londons_explore
It's going to be another one of those trials where the evidence is visible
only to the judge and not to the prosecution lawyers...

They'll lose, and not even know why they lost.

